# Mpt3 Vs Aerotank Mini



## Avikaar Sonlall (16/7/14)

Hi all

Next month I am thinking of buying new vape gear. This is because my Twisp clearo is too low powered to enjoy the higher end juices. I have my mind set on the Vision Spinner 2 battery but for the tank I dont know whether to buy the Kangertech mini Protank 3 or the aerotank mini. Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/14)

If you are waiting till next month then wait for the Aspire Nautilus Mini!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ (16/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are waiting till next month then wait for the Aspire Nautilus Mini!


 
This has me torn. Thinking get the spinner and some Evod 2s and then wait for the Aspire mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/7/14)

Value for money no doubt the mPT3. I have the mPT3 and the Aerotank Mini and vape difference is miniscule. HRH hates the Aerotank Mini, says it is too noisy and will only use the mPT3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon (16/7/14)

I was in the same situation. Got the mPT3 and the Vision Spinner 2 VV. The setup is great and perfect for getting into vaping, however, I wouldn't stick to it through the journey. I chose the mPT3 just because the of the price point compared to the Aero mPT3, and I have to say that I thoroughly enjoy it. (A couple of extra hundred bucks just for airflow? Seems odd. Juts use the upgraded coils?) From a price perspective mPT3 wins for me. Anyways, the Spinner 2 kicks ass and will try to get a Nautilus Mini when I can! (The reviews thus far seem awesome on it!)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (16/7/14)

RATZ said:


> This has me torn. Thinking get the spinner and some Evod 2s and then wait for the Aspire mini.


Apart from the adj airflow, the Aerotank-Mini also comes with a extra stainless steel tank, so the big margin between the it and the mPT3 is understandable. Just started vapin myself since last saterday so I got me a iTaste VV V3.0 battery+ Aerotank-mini + some plain single coil EVODs as my starter set. Using the the Aerotank Mini for my night jummy juice and the EVODs for blue collar stuff during the day at work and mucking about . Slim VV batteries are great as travel/commuting rigs, but can already see myself self getting a bigger mod + fullsize tank/Drip for home soon Lol.

Wrt getting EVODs while you're waiting for the Nautilius mini and you're on a budget, I say go for it. A VV battery boosts the sub 2-ohm EVOD's nicely and you'll get some respectable vape from them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (16/7/14)

Thanks alot for the advice to everyone. I guess I will wait till next month and see whats good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hyphen (16/7/14)

I've had both , I like both . The draw on the mpt3 is pretty tight , Im loving the airflow and the stainless vibe on my Aerotank . I never really adjust it tho , it just sits at all the way open , so I presume you could just drill out the mpt3 if you like a more airy draw . That being said I think the all round construction on the aero has improved . Drip tip sits better , threads are a bit better .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

